# Where to get 4 inch vinyl siding trim ( outside corner)



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

Any idea who one can order a single piece of vinyl trim from?

A 1995 home in working on has 4" outside corner trim with a wood grain pattern but no ridges (or is this considered a 5 inch piece of trim because the nailing straps would extend another inch beyond the 4 inch face?) . Any national siding places you can recommend to check? 

No one in my local area has it..or can order it. Everything is 3 inches wide in this style.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I searched for "4" vinyl corner trim" and got some returns. Not exactly what you have but local search is probably the same as the world search. Amazon has some 3.5' pieces for about $60.


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

carpdad said:


> I searched for "4" vinyl corner trim" and got some returns. Not exactly what you have but local search is probably the same as the world search. Amazon has some 3.5' pieces for about $60.


Unfortunately, all those posts are about the _length_ ... it's a 4 foot (4' not 4") long piece of 3 inch wide trim. ebay has a bunch of these too. 😕 ( it's interesting how search engines are starting to return more results about what the search engine _thinks_ you meant instead of what you actually typed in ).

Now Lowe's has something close but I'd have to replace all the corners on the house to use it... notice how it's not like the picture above... it has a ridge along the outside 1 inch on each side. _And_ ... it's not available until March 2021 ( ? ! )


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Kaycan makes it.
This is a Canadian store.
Kaycan 4"x10' White Outside Corner Vinyl Trim | Home Hardware


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> Kaycan makes it.
> This is a Canadian store.
> Kaycan 4"x10' White Outside Corner Vinyl Trim | Home Hardware


Appreciate the reference. So close, yet so far... Their customer support responded in about 15 minutes:

_



"as we have no Home Hardware stores affiliated in the USA we unfortunately cannot ship in the USA or across our borders."

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

glenintenn said:


> Appreciate the reference. So close, yet so far... Their customer support responded in about 15 minutes:


That was the corporate answer, the local store here was willing to send cedar shingle to Grease a few years ago.
You would want to be sure the product matched their picture too.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

glenintenn said:


> Appreciate the reference. So close, yet so far... Their customer support responded in about 15 minutes:


Kaycan Branch Locations | Kaycan Branch Near me


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

Google must have started wondering why there were so many 4" corner trim queries were showing up. They popped up Gentekinc which is aka Alside and there is a local distributor with 50 pieces in stock. I guess I'll buy a few as it looks like 4" flat corner trim is no longer what cool kids install.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It is an outside post corner or for short simply a corner post. The size is the face dimension. Stop at a siding supplier, they usually know what products offer for sizes.


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> It is an outside post corner or for short simply a corner post. The size is the face dimension. Stop at a siding supplier, they usually know what products offer for sizes.


I don't know if it's my specific location but when I stopped in, I was given the Heismann by the Covid patrol -- "we only deal with contractors who hold an account here". OK fine, how long does that take? "it depends". 

I did manage to punch through with a smaller supplier of an off brand. Let's see if their 4 inches is the 4 inches on my job (which is 3-7/8 as you can see in the picture). "4 inches" can be anything from 3.5 to 4. If it's on the lean side, hopefully the guys who installed 25 years ago weren't stingy on how much overlap all the pieces have in the J-channel.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Jobs are different. Thought this was for your home and, well, almost anything will work. BTW, amazon reference was a joke. Kind of like $1000 government hammer and 100K toilets. A few amazon stuffs do pander to a myth.


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

carpdad said:


> Jobs are different. Thought this was for your home and, well, almost anything will work. BTW, amazon reference was a joke. Kind of like $1000 government hammer and 100K toilets. A few amazon stuffs do pander to a myth.


In the end, it was a matter of branching out to suppliers other than those I typically use-- finding one locally I didn't even know existed. But, it does seem that 4" width, flat corner posts are not in vogue any longer with the typical major manufacturers.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

glenintenn said:


> In the end, it was a matter of branching out to suppliers other than those I typically use-- finding one locally I didn't even know existed. But, it does seem that 4" width, flat corner posts are not in vogue any longer with the typical major manufacturers.


Do you know how to replace it with out removing the old one? 
How To Replace A Vinyl Siding Corner - YouTube


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> Do you know how to replace it with out removing the old one?
> How To Replace A Vinyl Siding Corner - YouTube


yes, I posted a separate question about that video in a separate thread on this forum. This thread was about just finding the 4" wide flat corner post material.


----------



## John L. Dejesus (Dec 12, 2020)

glenintenn said:


> Any idea who one can order a single piece of vinyl trim from?
> 
> A 1995 home in working on has 4" outside corner trim with a wood grain pattern but no ridges (or is this considered a 5 inch piece of trim because the nailing straps would extend another inch beyond the 4 inch face?) . Any national siding places you can recommend to check?
> 
> ...


What size paint line (measured in inch) is the large light blue paint for exterior trim? I have a pick up truck and want to match paint with small plastic drops. Do you have the correct size for the most people to use?

The type of paint you are looking for is 3M's OSOR.


----------



## Jeffpoit (Feb 8, 2021)

glenintenn said:


> Any idea who one can order a single piece of vinyl trim from?
> 
> A 1995 home in working on has 4" outside corner trim with a wood grain pattern but no ridges (or is this considered a 5 inch piece of trim because the nailing straps would extend another inch beyond the 4 inch face?) . Any national siding places you can recommend to check?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffpoit (Feb 8, 2021)

Did you ever find the 4” corners you were looking for? I’m having the same problem.


----------



## g.gam (May 7, 2021)

glenintenn said:


> Any idea who one can order a single piece of vinyl trim from?
> 
> A 1995 home in working on has 4" outside corner trim with a wood grain pattern but no ridges (or is this considered a 5 inch piece of trim because the nailing straps would extend another inch beyond the 4 inch face?) . Any national siding places you can recommend to check?
> 
> ...


----------



## g.gam (May 7, 2021)

Can anyone suggest where to find 3 3/4 outside corner trim. If none available can I use the 4 inch corners


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

g.gam said:


> Can anyone suggest where to find 3 3/4 outside corner trim. If none available can I use the 4 inch corners


I would think yours would be called a 4" and I am sure you can make it work anyway.


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

g.gam said:


> Can anyone suggest where to find 3 3/4 outside corner trim. If none available can I use the 4 inch corners


even if there is a literal difference to your other trim (per what Nealtw said), unless the trim you're replacing butts up to an old piece of 3-3/4 trim, if the new is actually 4" it's very unlikely you could tell the difference? The harder part is matching the pattern if it's textured.. if you can get close to the pattern and color, buy a piece and just temporarily snap it over top of the old to hold it up there to see if the difference is significant and noticeable? If it works, then use the video Nealtw posted above to get it on without fully disassembling the siding.


----------



## glenintenn (Jun 22, 2020)

Jeffpoit said:


> Did you ever find the 4” corners you were looking for? I’m having the same problem.


Yes. from a smaller supplier.


----------



## Fernando56 (Jun 29, 2021)

glenintenn said:


> Yes. from a smaller supplier.


Can you tell me who? I having issues getting it as well


----------



## Mar4mor (Jul 28, 2021)

Fernando56 said:


> Can you tell me who? I having issues getting it as well


We are having issues getting 4” trim as well do you have name of small supplier.?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Glenn - if you can, please post the name and location of the supplier that helped you.
if it is a National chain, the website will also help those that need it.


----------



## Auggiedoggie (Aug 22, 2021)

Mar4mor said:


> We are having issues getting 4” trim as well do you have name of small supplier.?


I’m also interested to know where you found that size. Thanks!


----------



## bentfins (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi there Glenn and anyone else who has been replacing corner post. I'm in Virginia, and trying to find some of this white vinyl corner post. Can you tell me the name of the store/supplier or even the product name/model you found? I need something between 3.5" and 4" to fix a broken (wind/tree limb) 3.5" outside corner trim piece on my home. It is so frustrating to deal with these big box stores and then the local builder supply people who only want to talk to contractors. Sigh. Anyway, thanks for any help you can provide! Paul


----------



## Steven74100 (Nov 30, 2021)

Has anyone found the supplier yet? im stuck in the same boat, cant find anyone who sells the outside corner.


----------



## bentfins (Nov 8, 2021)

Steven74100 said:


> Has anyone found the supplier yet? im stuck in the same boat, cant find anyone who sells the outside corner.


I found a flat 4" corner post piece that worked for me... and the people were super nice at the local distributor. The part I found is Alside 10-5644 in Glacier White. They have other colors.
_www.alside.com_

The Alside distributor locator tool is at https://www.alside.com/professionals/tools-resources/distributor-locations/

The Virginia store I used was:
*ASC153 - Northern Virginia*_ | Supply Center_* | Alside Exterior Building Products* | P (703) 550-0895 | F (703) 550-0898 | _www.alside.com_

Hope this this helps. 
Paul


----------



## Steven74100 (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you so much, this job of mine has been not complete for months of this silly corner post that no one seems to carry


----------

